# El mar o la mar



## Azzurra

¡Hola a todos! os pido disculpa si todavía no sé expresarme en catalán, espero conseguirlo pronto...no sé si está pregunta  ha sido ya objecto de discusión (no encontré ningún hilo...), pero no entiendo si en catalán se pude decir *el*/*la *mar con el mismo mátiz de significado que tiene en castellano...si no me equivoco, *la *mar es más poético (en castellano), ¿pero en catalán? Lo busqué en el diccionario, pero no lo tengo claro...gracias de antemano  

P.D cualquiera corrección es bienvenida, estoy aquí para aprender


----------



## betulina

Azzurra said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Os pido disculpas porque si todavía no sé expresarme en catalán, espero conseguirlo pronto... No sé si esta pregunta  ha sido ya objecto de discusión (no encontré ningún hilo...), pero no entiendo si en catalán se pude decir *el*/*la *mar con el mismo matiz de significado que tiene en castellano... si no me equivoco, *la *mar es más poético (en castellano), ¿pero en catalán? Lo busqué en el diccionario, pero no lo tengo claro...gracias de antemano
> 
> P.D Cualquiera corrección es bienvenida, estoy aquí para aprender



Ciao, Azzurra! Bienvenido/a al forum! 

Sí, a grandes rasgos, utilizar un género u otro tiene el mismo matiz que en castellano. "La mar" se utiliza más con un significado poético y "el mar" es lo que acostumbramos a decir cuando hablamos normalmente. 

Lo que he oído decir muchas veces es que la gente que vive el mar más de cerca (o sea, pescadores, etc.) dicen "la mar" siempre. 

Y ya hablando más en general, aunque normalmente decimos "el mar", hay muchas expresiones en que lo decimos en femenino. Por ejemplo:

- fer-se a la mar -- sería ir mar adentro en una embarcación
- mala mar / bona mar -- decimos "avui fa bona mar" y no "avui fa bon mar" ("avui" = hoy)
- y también en los demás estados del mar: "mar plana", "mar arrissada", etc.

Hasta otra!


----------



## Azzurra

¡Muchas gracias Betulina! Gracias por las explicaciones y las correcciones también...a veces pienso ¡¿cómo puedo intentar aprender catalán si tampoco sé el castellano?!  
Hasta pronto


----------



## Enric Pérez

Azzurra said:


> ¡Muchas gracias Betulina! Gracias por las explicaciones y las correcciones también...a veces pienso ¡¿cómo puedo intentar aprender catalán si tampoco sé el castellano?!
> Hasta pronto


 

Perdona que discrepe (cariñosamente) de tu afirmación. Para hablar catalán no es en absoluto necesario saber castellano. De hecho, y sin ánimo de iniciar una polémica lingüística, seguramente sería más fácil para un italiano como tu aprender el catalán que el castellano, puesto que tienen más palabras y construcciones en común. Del mismo modo, se encuentran muchas más similitudes entre el gallego o el portugués y el catalán que respecto al castellano.

_T'agraeixo l'interès per apendre la nostra llengua._

Enric


----------



## yserien

Azzurra, caro amico. La expresión correcta en español culto y escrito sería "el mar" pero las gentes que vivimos cerca de la mar, pescadores,marinos o no decimos "la mar"es más entrañable,recuerda más a una madre.Te deseo mucho exito en tus estudios de lengua y cultura española.Saludos


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Enric Pérez said:


> _T'agraeixo l'interès per apendre la nostra llengua._


 
Hola,
perdona Enric, me permito de señalar lo que me parece un pequeño error. 
Has escrito “apendre” en lugar de “aprendre”. 
Sé que la pronuncia es efectivamente “apendre” pero me parecía que el verbo “prendre” y todos sus derivados tuviesen una R que no se pronunciaba.
Controlé en un diccionario y allí la palabra “aprendre” la ponen con R.

¿Estás seguro que escribiste bien la palabra? Como puedes ver yo no soy un catalanohablante, entonces puede ser que me equivoque  ... de toda manera, me gustaría conocer tu opinión  

Fins la pròxima


----------



## Summer_rose

Hola. Sólamente confirmar que en efecto "aprendre" se escribe con la "r", aunque la mayoría de las veces no se pronuncie.


----------



## Enric Pérez

Agraeixo la correcció (mai és tard per _aprendre_ quelcom nou).

Enric


----------



## Azzurra

Enric Pérez said:


> Perdona que discrepe (cariñosamente) de tu afirmación. Para hablar catalán no es en absoluto necesario saber castellano. De hecho, y sin ánimo de iniciar una polémica lingüística, seguramente sería más fácil para un italiano como tu aprender el catalán que el castellano, puesto que tienen más palabras y construcciones en común. Del mismo modo, se encuentran muchas más similitudes entre el gallego o el portugués y el catalán que respecto al castellano.
> 
> _T'agraeixo l'interès per apendre la nostra llengua._
> 
> Enric


 
¡Hola Enric! sí es verdad, tienes razón, el catalán se parece muchísimo al italiano, inclúso te diría que la pronunciación me resulta bastante familiar porque se parece mucho a la del dialecto de la zona donde vivo (que es Lombardia); a veces, si no sé exactamente cómo se pronuncia una palabra y pienso a cómo la pronunciarían aquí, a lo mejor acierto! 
Por cierto, si hay algún otro italiano por aquí, me interesaría saber su opinión...Tal vez sea sólo  una impresión mía...
Bueno, ¡muchas gracias también a yserien por los ánimos! Y seguro que seguiré molestando con otras preguntas  
Hasta pronto


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ciao, Azzurra! Come va???

Ti lascio quattro paroline per dirti che... en català de les illes Balears es diu sempre "la mar" i, si no vaig errada, també ho fan en el País Valencià. En el català del Principat, com tothom t'ha dit, ens hi referim dient "el mar", tret dels textos poètics i dels pescadors. Fins i tot jo, no em preguntis per què, de vegades parlo de la "mar" quan vull especificar en quin estat es troba: "Avui la mar està molt picada", "La mar està molt moguda"...

Salutami l'Italia! A presto!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Torno a ser jo, Azzurra! És que ara m'ha vingut al cap (mi sono ricordata) que penso que en alguerès (il catalano che si parla ad Alghero, nella Sardegna) també parlen de "la mar"... Algú ens ho pot confirmar?


----------



## Azzurra

¡Gracias TraductoraPobleSec! 
De hecho, la primera vez que me surgió la duda fue al ller que un puente en Valencia se llamaba "Pont de la Mar", pero en los libros catalanes muy a menudo encontraba el mar...Y ahora queda explicado el porqué...Gracias a todos  
Un saludo desde italia y espero volver pronto a vuestras preciosas tierras.


----------

